# rabbit recipe?



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i found a local supplier of farm raised rabbit and gonna cook one up today. i have slow cooked in crock pot and have fried in the past. just curious if you guys have any recipes you would suggest. thanks..


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

I've several dozens of rabbit & hare recipes, plain and fancy. So a lot of it depends on how your tastes run. Keep in mind, too, that many chicken recipes will work with rabbit.

The classic way of preparing Thumper is:

*Hasenpfeffer*

1 large or two smaller rabbits, broken down
Seasoned flour
1/4 cup sour cream
1 tsp flour
Bacon drippings

for the marinade:

Equal parts vine vinegar and water to cover rabbit
4 tbls sugar for each cup of liquid
1/2 tsp salt per cup of liquid
4-6 peppercorns
2 carrots, sliced
2 onions, sliced
2 stalks celery
2-3 juniper berries (optional)
1 bay leaf
2-3 whole cloves

Combine marinade ingredients in a large zipper bag and add rabbit pieces. Cover and marinate in the fridge 2 days, moving pieces around at least twice daily. Drain and dry the rabbit, reserving the marinade.

Coat the rabbit pieces with the flour and brown in a heavy pot in drippings. Reduce heat, add marinade and vegetables, cover and simmer until tender.

Remove rabbit to a heated platter and keep warm. Strain the sauce through a sieve, pressing the vegetables through. Blend the flour with the sour cream and whisk into the strained sauce. Reheat just to the boiling point. 

Hasenpfeffer is best served with dumplings.

If you don't want to wait three days to cook your rabbit, you might enjoy:

*Rabbit with Dark Raisin Sauce*

1-2 rabbits, quartered
1/2 cup vinegar
2 tsp salt
1 small onion, chopped
4 whole cloves
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp allspice
1/2 cup dark raisins
1/4 cup brown sugar

Put rabbit pieces in a large pot and cover with water. Add 1/4 cup vinegar to the water and bring to a boil. Let boil for ten minutes. Drain off and discard this water. Cover rabbit with fresh water and add the second 1/4 cup vinegar, the salt, onion, cloves, bay leaves and allspice. Cook until almost tender and then add raisins and brown sugar. Continue cooking until rabbit is tender, an hour or a bit more. 

Remove rabbit from pot and thicken liquid with a paste made from equal amounts of flour and water. Replace rabbit in thickened gravy and heat just before serving. 

This next one works just as well with squirrels as with rabbit:

*Potted Rabbit*

Break rabbit down. Marinate in red wine at least 2 hours or up to overnight. Drain and pat dry.

Dredge rabbit pieces in 1/2 cup flour seasoned with 1/2 teaspoon each pepper and garlic powder and 1 teaspoon salt. Saute in oil or bacon drippings until browned on all sides.

In a large pot saute one garlic clove, smashed, 1/2 cup chopped onions, and a shredded carrot in two tablespoons butter. Add 1/2 cup water, 1/4 cup red wine, one tablespoon Worcestershire, and 1/4 tsp dry thyme (or 1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme). Add browned rabbit to pot and cook over medium heat until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. 

If these won't do let me know and I'll try and fix you up with something more to your tastes.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank You Brook! i par boiled and fried one last sat. and pretty dang delish. i will try one of your recipes. im glad i found a new supplier for farm raised rabbit cause i find it a refreshing change from chicken and lean pork. thanks again.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Let me know how they work out for you.

BTW, with domestic rabbit, if you use the recipe with the raisin sauce, you can probably skip the first boiling step.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Love rabbit and pheasant. At a job i worked at, I used to cycle about 4 miles through the country to get to work along back country roads. Plenty of fresh road kill to be had. Many a times I would get to work with a brace of pheasant and a brace of rabbit slung over the handle bars.
Used to cook the pheasant like a chicken and throw the rabbit in a pot with onions, potatoes, carrots and make big 'ol stews. Delicious winter grub


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

thats funny, the road kill thing. hey man if its fresh you are good to go. a few years ago i was going to work and there was a deer by the road close to the office that was not there the evening before when i was going home. i told one of the press guys and we loaded up in his pickup and went and loaded that deer up. it was winter time so he was good to go. he butchered it up and said it hit the spot. i still smile when i think of that story.
Pheasant is one bird i have always wanted to try. im sure its delish.


----------

